# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) عطل شحن Samsung S3310i Charging solution done

## mohamed73

* Samsung S3310i Charging solution done*

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## khemisti

بارك الله عيك

----------


## y.tresor

*بارك الله فيك أخي*

----------

